# Is it legal to hunt rabbits at night?



## GCO

Was wondering if your allowed to hunt rabbits at night in GA??


----------



## KyDawg

It used to be illegal, when I lived there, I am pretty sure it still is.


----------



## dtala

Isn't legal in Alabama, don't know bout Georgia, but when I was in Scotland we hunted rabbits with a silenced .22 at night. It was a blast.


----------



## GCO

I can't find anything in reg book


----------



## K80Shooter

From the 2016/2017 regulations,

LEGAL HOURS
Legal hours for hunting are 30 minutes before sunrise until 30 minutes
after sunset, except alligators, raccoons, opossums, foxes, coyotes,
bobcats and feral hogs which may be hunted at night. Any light used
to hunt raccoons, opossums, foxes, bobcats or feral hogs must be carried
on the body of the hunter, affixed to a helmet or hat worn by the hunter,
or be part of a belt system worn by the hunter. There is no voltage
restriction on such lights. Sunrise and sunset times are available on the
Outdoors GA App and can be found here: http://aa.usno.navy.mil/.
Legal hours for migratory bird hunting conform to federal regulations
(see page 32).


----------

